# 2012 ABN Calendar Photos



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's the link to the photo album with everyone's pics in it. Hopefully it works.  

 http://s824.photobucket.com/albums/zz166/Rockhounder55/ABN%202012%20Calendar/

 Before we start any voting, would everyone that submitted photos, please check and make sure I got them right. I was cross-eyed by the time I finished putting the album together.  ~Mike


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm good, thanks for the hard work.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 18, 2011)

Good job Mike!


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks great, Mike!  Thanks for doing that.  I know stuff like that is a pain; I was trying my darnedest to make a video last night, using pictures, in Windows Movie Maker.  That thing is a pain, or maybe my computer is just too old.  I abandoned that project until I can get help.  Your work is appreciated.  This is going to be a great calendar.  When will the voting be?


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, so far, after 48 hours, we've had 3 of the 21 members that submitted photos chime in to tell me I got their photos right. At this rate, I'm figuring we can start the voting around February or March. Will that work out for everyone? [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## glass man (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry just seeing this...you got ours right!THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK WORKING WITH US HARD HEADS!!JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Well, so far, after 48 hours, we've had 3 of the 21 members that submitted photos chime in to tell me I got their photos right. At this rate, I'm figuring we can start the voting around February or March. Will that work out for everyone? [8|]  ~Mike


 
   I almost missed this too, Mike.  Let's just do this thing.[][8D]


----------



## carobran (Dec 21, 2011)

Mine are correctomundo,now lets start voting,its almost 2012!![]


----------



## diggerdirect (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry just seen this post as well, all is well...Al


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 21, 2011)

Correctomundo.


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 22, 2011)

The pics you posted for me are the right ones Mike.

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 22, 2011)

Mine are fine too.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Dec 22, 2011)

good to go with mine


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that has gotten back to me so far. I'll probably start the voting tonight or tomorrow, as I'll be gone and away from my computer for the weekend. I'll more than likely start a new thread with the link to the photo album. We'll vote for our favorite 12. Does that sound like a plan?  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 22, 2011)

It's a plan.  Mine look good too.  All there.  I saw some great pics in there and can't wait to vote.


----------

